# SWG Stories from college age girls?



## queen333

I'm interested in finding stories/sites/before & after pictures of college age girls like myself that have only had slight weight gain. I've gained a bit of weight the past year (about 20 lbs) and just want to hear of others stories!

Any suggestions?!

Thanks!


----------



## 1300 Class

Have a butchers in the story archive and with any story with SWG in the code. Can't be very specific sorry,


----------



## Observer

Here's one of my earlier ones - a little more pedantic than I would write today, but still liked by many:


Trish's Freshman Year


----------



## bentleydev

I loved that one Swordfish.

Come to think of it, I love all your stuff. Am I a fanboy?


----------



## Browniestuff

another is:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html

and it goes on from there. This is one of my favorites!

Max


----------



## zonker

queen333 said:


> I'm interested in finding stories/sites/before & after pictures of college age girls like myself that have only had slight weight gain. I've gained a bit of weight the past year (about 20 lbs) and just want to hear of others stories!
> 
> Any suggestions?!
> 
> Thanks!



I think you'll find these of interest. Big Ben wrote this two-parter, but I wish he had continued it. Still, a fine story.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/kathern&lisa.html
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/kathern&lisa2.html

And here's a great one from Mollycoddles. I just wish she would write another episode.
http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/jenna.html

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Observer

The Jenna series, also by The Id as with Chelsea and Tara, is very good and is a spin-off of the Tara series ciurrently being migrated here. Expect Jenna to debut after Tara 9 - probably the first week in June.


----------

